# Unbearable Lightness



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I just wanted to share with everyone a recent book ive read, its called unbearable lightness written by the actress Portia de Rossi. The book follows her journey to self acceptance and depicts her battles with eating disorders in a very explicit and raw manner. As ive suffered from an eating disorder myself in the past, although i beat the 'monster', I still do have my anxieties about food and body image.

The book was profound in that it made me feel like im not alone, I especially related to the 'quirks' which she mentions, such as whether toothpaste or lip balm had any calories, and to the dark confessions of binging, and purging. Her story speaks of resilience and of courage, it just shows that no matter how dark and chained we find ourselves, there is such a thing as a fairy tale ending.

I highly suggest this book to anyone who has ever struggled with body image issues, or an eating disorder.


----------

